# The Flavour Mill - Flavour Request Thread



## DizZa (28/9/16)

Every DIY'er will tell you that variety is what makes the heart happy, we know that.

What would you like to see from us next?

This is in stock at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

once cap is live on the site im going to place my order but i really would like to see some FA - joy and yellow cake .....TFA - vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (30/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> once cap is live on the site im going to place my order but i really would like to see some FA - joy and yellow cake .....TFA - vanilla custard



All noted, we are very close to placing our next couple of orders!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-request-thread.t29156/


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

DizZa said:


> All noted, we are very close to placing our next couple of orders!



awesome - will the cap flavours be live on monday?

also i meant fw - yellow cake ... i see alot of recipes using fw lately and since im not anywhere near good enough to start trying my own juices so sticking to the recipes are my only option...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (30/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> awesome - will the cap flavours be live on monday?
> 
> also i meant fw - yellow cake ... i see alot of recipes using fw lately and since im not anywhere near good enough to start trying my own juices so sticking to the recipes are my only option...



Yes the Capella will be live on Monday! 
Tried an tested recipes is the best starting point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (30/9/16)

Agreed, the FW range is a must. Their Yellow Cake and Hazelnut are some of the most popular additions to many recipes. Others I enjoy are their Grape Soda, Banana and Milk Chocolate.

Would also like to see TFA Vanilla Cupcake, FA Liquid Amber and Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl. Then there is INW which have got a very popular Biscuit.

Might be a good idea to look at popular recipes online and stock concentrates accordingly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tekk.ninja (2/10/16)

My little list:

*TPA:*
Champagne
Papaya
Raspberry sweet

*CAP:*
Passionfruit
Cool Mint

*FW:*
Green Goblin Energy
Creme de menthe
Jungle Juice
Hard Candy
Watermelon

*FA:*
Almond
Torrone
Cola

*INW:*
Shisha line
Cactus
Biscuit
Milk Chocolate

*LA:*
Watermelon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Glytch (10/10/16)

Thanks in advance!

INW Milk Chocolate

FA Manderin
FA MTS Vape Wizard
FA Cream Fresh

FW Creme d' Menthe

TFA Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

Glytch said:


> Thanks in advance!
> 
> INW Milk Chocolate
> 
> ...



Hi @Glytch we have everything incoming except for FA Manderin and TFA Vanilla Custrard.

INW is out of stock on their Milk Chocolate, I take on what you requested that you want to mix the new Enyawreklaw recipe?
Probably the same reason INW is out of stock on Milk Chocolate, I made a "connection/friend" so I will be bringing in quite a bit very very soon.

Thanks for the request sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (10/10/16)

DizZa said:


> INW is out of stock on their Milk Chocolate, I take on what you requested that you want to mix the new Enyawreklaw recipe?



Dammit! You'd think he'd have the courtesy to let flavour manufacturers know when he's releasing a new recipe so they can stock up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (14/10/16)

OP Updated with incoming stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (14/10/16)

DizZa said:


> OP Updated with incoming stock!



Rough ETA? Before month end?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (14/10/16)

Glytch said:


> Rough ETA? Before month end?


Hi @Glytch a rough ETA would be at the end of this month or in the first week of the next month. Keep an eye on our Official Flavouring Stock thread here as this is where we will post the dates they become available, we have also updated the list with more flavourings on their way! I think you'll be excited to see INA Milk Chocolate on its way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (14/10/16)

Great thanks. Nice to see your range growing so quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (25/10/16)

The following is being loaded in stock as we speak. All will be on special for a week! 10ml and 30ml in all these flavourings!

FA Apple Pie
FA Cream Fresh(label delay)
FA Joy
FA Liquid Amber
FA Marshmallow
FA MTS Vape Wizard
FA Nut Mix
FA Tanger (Mandarin)
FA Torrone
INW Biscuit
INW Raspberry
INW Milk Chocolate(at customs)
INW Nugat(at customs)
FW Cake (Yellow)
FW Butterscotch
FW Butterscotch Ripple
FW Creme De Menthe
CAP Chocolate Coconut Almond
CAP Strawberry Taffy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/16)

LA Cream Cheese icing please...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Erica (7/12/16)

Any new requests? Looking at expanding the FW range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greybush (7/12/16)

Hazelnut please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (7/12/16)

FW butter pecan
FW Banana
FW grape soda
FW Hazelnut
FW Cake Batter Dip

INW Waffle

TFA Black Honey
TFA Coconut Candy

FA Virginia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (7/12/16)

PS Get in on the Jungle Flavours from @method1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (7/12/16)

FW Extreme Ice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (8/12/16)

CAP Cucumber
INW Cactus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (8/12/16)

Other than recipes, I tend to base my flavour preferences/purchases on recommendations by top mixers. These are the FW flavours I've heard recommended as "best in class":

Blueberry 
Hazelnut 
Graham Cracker
Butter Pecan
Sweet Cream
Tres Leches 
Black Licorice 
Candy Cane 
Swedish Fish
Salted Caramel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/12/16)

Some to add:

Cantaloupe (TPA)
Greek Yogurt (TPA)
Kiwi (TPA)
Orange Cream (TPA)
Marzipan (INAWERA)
Berry (Crunch) Cereal (TPA)
Banana Cream (LA)
Cake Batter Dip (FW)
Fruit Rings (FW)
Glazed Donut (CAP)


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Any new requests? Looking at expanding the FW range


XTREME ICE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (19/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> XTREME ICE



Best concentrate I've bought by far!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (19/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Best concentrate I've bought by far!!


We are working on getting this one in soon @Strontium & @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (19/12/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> We are working on getting this one in soon @Strontium & @boxerulez



I still have 50mls left but can't see it lasting long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (19/12/16)

Extreme Ice ETA expected just after Christmas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (21/12/16)

Hi @DizZa - please confirm when you will have Banana Cream FA in stock again. 

Thank You so much for your support and looking forward to your soonest reply.


----------



## DizZa (21/12/16)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa - please confirm when you will have Banana Cream FA in stock again.
> 
> Thank You so much for your support and looking forward to your soonest reply.



Hi @Max we only stock TFA Banana Cream for now.

Will add FA's version to the next order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (21/12/16)

That will be so awesome @DizZa 
Looking forward to your soonest feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (25/12/16)

@DizZa please let us know once you have Extreme Ice in stock as I want to order a few things but want to wait for that first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (25/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> @DizZa please let us know once you have Extreme Ice in stock as I want to order a few things but want to wait for that first.




Awaiting customs clearance. Should not be long. All these public holidays are not making it easier.. 

Ill let you guys know as soon as it is in stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (25/12/16)

Also want to place an order and want to try some recipes with extreme ice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (26/12/16)

INW Gold Ducat
TFA watermelon
FW Iced Tea

And another one for FW Xtreme Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (26/12/16)

What do we want?

EXTREME ICE!!

When do we want it?

NOW!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Max (26/12/16)

FW Extreme Ice Please - Thank You

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash (26/12/16)

FA Black Cherry please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar (28/12/16)

INW Vanilla Shisha please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (29/12/16)

FA has a new concentrate: *Zeppola*

This is what HIC has to say about it here:

"_I've tried various brands' doughnut type flavorings but found nothing very useful - certainly none made great standalone flavors. Until this one!! FA made us a great new one. Zeppola are apparently popular in Italy around New Years', so maybe the timing of this new flavor is intentional.

Zeppola are doughnut-like pastries, like powdered-sugar-sprinkled beignets. Right around 4% is just right for me - tastes like Mardi Gras beignets with powdered sugar (plus a wee bit of sweet cinnamon? maybe a very subtle hint of apple? - I thought I tasted both at 5% & at higher wattage.) I've never had real Italian zeppola, but if you know beignets, you know this FA flavor. If you don't know either treat, those little powdered-sugar doughnuts are a rough estimate of what you'll taste - but richer, perhaps a little buttery. I'm really impressed with the sweet powdered-sugary exhale! A whiff of the flavoring bottle smells nice, but you don't appreciate that sweet bit until you vape it (I'm using max VG intentionally & haven't tried with any PG added yet).
(note: the cinnamon bit gains strength with steeping, just like it does in Catalan Cream)

Haters of Joy will be glad there's none of Joy's distinctive yeasty flavor that some people taste as beer. If Nonna's Cake steep time bums you out, you're in luck - Zeppola is sweet & tasty right away. Some Italian zeppola recipes include sweet ricotta type cheese, but this flavoring does not have the cheesecake-type (for lack of a better term) flavor that Nonna's Cake does as a standalone shake-and-vape. Zeppola is the sweetest of the three, sure to be a big hit as it becomes more widely available, and YES it works well for mixing. In fact, I'd say it's the easiest of the 3 to mix with. Visions of apple fritters, danish & similar sweet pastries are dancing in my head. That sweet exhale will make it really great with many fruit flavors, very nice effect on Cinnamon Ceylon, too.

(I've tried at least 24 new-to-me flavorings from other brands over the past few weeks; FA Zeppola is the easy winner for standalone, for sure.)_". 
Info courtesy of @Andre 

Yes please!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (29/12/16)

I def would love to give FA Zeppola a try!

INW Cactus
INW Pear
FW Watermelon (Natural)
CAP Sweet Mango
CAP Harvest Berry
CAP Raspberry v2

EDIT:
These too 

FA Grape Concord
FA Vanilla Classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DizZa (4/1/17)

Just a quick update.

Flavor West cleared customs today!
These public holidays were a nightmare, I am sure most of you also experienced the same whilst forever waiting on Vape Mail this past Festive Season.

Flavor West should thus be In Stock from Monday morning.

We also just completed a TFA order which ETA will become available once shipped, all requested TFA has been ordered.

Next on the list will be a Capella order which was held back due to the Flavor West order being so badly delayed, followed by FA and INW respectively.

Keep them requests coming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie (4/1/17)

DizZa said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Flavor West ckeared customs today!
> These public holidays were a nightmare, I am sure most of you also experienced the same whilst forever waiting on Vape Mail this past Festive Season.
> ...


@DizZa does the TFA order include no flyers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (4/1/17)

Deckie said:


> @DizZa does the TFA order include no flyers?



@Deckie unfortunately not this time around. Hopefully in the near future. 
The Capella no flyers is moving a little slow so we are looking at either cheaper alternatives or bringing in small limited batches of no flyers. I suppose it caters for a very small unique market/group? 

I will be sure to let everyone know when TFA no flyers is set for an order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (4/1/17)

Hi @DizZa     

So - to date - it's:
• FA Banana Cream 
• FA Extreme Ice 
• FA Zeppola
• CAP Sweet Mango

Thank You so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (5/1/17)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa
> 
> So - to date - it's:
> • FA Banana Cream
> ...



@Max FW Extreme Ice should be in stock by Monday. 
The rest is on the list and will be inbound soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

DizZa said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Flavor West cleared customs today!
> These public holidays were a nightmare, I am sure most of you also experienced the same whilst forever waiting on Vape Mail this past Festive Season.
> ...


Do you think all of the above orders will be in by end of Jan or later?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (5/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Do you think all of the above orders will be in by end of Jan or later?



@PsyCLown the CAP and FA order will be placed before month end yes. As for INW we might only be able to place it early February.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/1/17)

@DizZa can you please confirm if the below has been ordered?

Cantaloupe (TPA)
Greek Yogurt (TPA)
Kiwi (TPA)
Orange Cream (TPA)
Marzipan (INAWERA)
Berry (Crunch) Cereal (TPA)
Banana Cream (LA)
Cake Batter Dip (FW)
Fruit Rings (FW)
Glazed Donut (CAP)

Some more to add - 

Blood Orange FW
Cherryl (cherry, Black) FA
Cream Cheese Icing LA
Toasted Marshmallow TPA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (5/1/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @DizZa can you please confirm if the below has been ordered?
> 
> Cantaloupe (TPA)
> Greek Yogurt (TPA)
> ...




Ill add to the list @SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (5/1/17)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa
> 
> So - to date - it's:
> • FA Banana Cream
> ...



Ok @DizZa -      Updated:
• FA Banana Cream - Not Required 
• FW Extreme Ice - Monday - Cool 
• FA Zeppola - Await ETA
• CAP Sweet Mango - Await ETA
• INW Pineapple - Await ETA

Thank You so much for your support.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rusty (5/1/17)

FW Cake Batter Dip
INW Am4a
INW Shisha Strawberry
INW Cactus
CAP Sweet Mango
TFA Creme de Menthe v2
FA 7 leave tobacco

And just keep stocking what you have there 

Keep up the Great service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

INW Grape
FA Nonna's Cake
CAP Golden Butter
CAP Juicy Lemon (Please restock!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (11/1/17)

I hope everyone saw the new FA flavours as posted by @Erica_TFM on this thread.

Inbound is all CAP flavours requested and restocks. 

@PsyCLown juicy lemon will be on the next RF run! 

FA and INW next!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rhapsody (11/1/17)

Loranne watermelon please for the no fly list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (11/1/17)

Rhapsody said:


> Loranne watermelon please for the no fly list.


How are the Loranne concentrates BTW? I read that Wayne (Enyawreklaw) dislikes them and says they are better for cooking / baking and not great for vaping?


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

Lorann Banana Cream is rated highly and is usually paired with TFA Banana Cream as the mix produces a better banana than either flavour on their own. One example is Cokecan's famous Cinnamon Banana Baby Food.

Lorann Lemonade remains a favourite which Vurve used in his Best Damn Pink Lemonade.

The other top Lorann flavour is their Cream Cheese Icing which featured in Wayne's Recipe of the Year 2016, Pebbles by NotCharlesManson.

Wayne might not like LA flavours that much but his DIYorDIE staff members (all three above are DoD staff) seem to enjoy or at least use them. Those are probably the three LA flavours that I would be most interested in. There may be others but those seem to be their heavy hitters.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Max (12/1/17)

Ok @Erica_TFM   
Ok @DizZa -    - Updated:
• FW Extreme Ice - In Stock - Cool
• FA Zeppola - Await ETA
• CAP Sweet Mango - Await ETA
• INW Pineapple - Await ETA
• FA Banana - Await ETA

Please confirm progress of the FA Banana at your soonest. 

Thank You so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (12/1/17)

Max said:


> Ok @Erica_TFM
> Ok @DizZa -    - Updated:
> • FW Extreme Ice - In Stock - Cool
> • FA Zeppola - Await ETA
> ...




Incoming CAP and FA lists will be released soon.

As well as a list of new TFA flavours available from Monday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/1/17)

Please! Urgent request. Need TFA Bacon!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## tekk.ninja (14/1/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Please! Urgent request. Need TFA Bacon!


You found a use for that stuff?


----------



## PsyCLown (14/1/17)

tekk.ninja said:


> You found a use for that stuff?


Add some waffle and syrup. Mmmm lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Erica (14/1/17)

*New Stock Arriving Soon:*

*CAP:*
Harvest Berry
Golden Butter
Raspberry V2
Sweet Mango
Sock Ups

*FA:*
Cola
Virginia
Bano Banana
Cherryl
Zeppola
Grape Concord
7 Leaves Tobacco
Nonn's Cake
Polar Blast

Please see our Official Flavouring Stock thread for upcoming orders (Please note these have *not* yet been ordered but will be in the near future - should you not see any of your requests there, please mention them to us here)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (14/1/17)

Ok @Erica_TFM and @DizZa - please consider - each on of you opened your own thread for TFM Concentrates - suggestion - @Erica_TFM to edit your Thread - Official Flavour Request - TFM - @DizZa to move all info to @Erica_TFM thread and consolidate @Erica_TFM thread. 

I will continue to post @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tekk.ninja (14/1/17)

Max said:


> Ok @Erica_TFM and @DizZa - please consider - each on of you opened your own thread for TFM Concentrates - suggestion - @Erica_TFM to edit your Thread - Official Flavour Request - TFM - @DizZa to move all info to @Erica_TFM thread and consolidate @Erica_TFM thread.
> 
> I will continue to post @Erica_TFM


These two threads are actually for different purposes. This one is for flavour requests (see something we don't stock then post a request for it here). The other one lists what flavours we do stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (14/1/17)

Ok - Thank You

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (14/1/17)

@Erica_TFM @DizZa @tekk.ninja -
Ok - So after all that:

• FW Extreme Ice - in Shopping Cart
• FA Zeppola - Await ETA
• CAP Sweet Mango - Await ETA
• INW Pineapple - Await ETA
• FA Banana - Await ETA



DizZa said:


> Incoming CAP and FA lists will be released soon.
> 
> As well as a list of new TFA flavours available from Monday!



Please confirm your stock availability of the 30ml glass bottles including pipette and top cap for storing your DIY E-Liquids in. 

Thank You so much.

Hope all is sorted now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (15/1/17)

Max said:


> @Erica_TFM @DizZa @tekk.ninja -
> Ok - So after all that:
> 
> • FW Extreme Ice - in Shopping Cart
> ...




In stock, will load some more to the site thanks @Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (30/1/17)

The following Flavourart has arrived:

FA 7 Leaves Ultimate
FA Bano (Banana)
FA Cherryl (Black Cherry)
FA Grape Concord
FA Nonnas Cake
FA Polar Blast
FA USA Pleasure (Cola)
FA Virginia
FA Zepolla

@Andre a few requested by you here.

All will be in stock by Wednesday at a nice discount!

As a side note, TFA stock up on order in a day or so if anyone has any requests. 
We are behind with our INW order which will be done late next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh (31/1/17)

@DizZa are you guys gettin JF in anytime soon?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Erica (31/1/17)

Effjh said:


> @DizZa are you guys gettin JF in anytime soon?


Hi @Effjh yes we are waiting for them to arrive!  should be arriving in this week some time

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DizZa (31/1/17)

Effjh said:


> @DizZa are you guys gettin JF in anytime soon?



Hi @Effjh Jungle Flavours have arrived!!

We are just sorting out the branding, should be up for sale early next week!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (31/1/17)

Hi @DizZa & @Erica_TFM - Please confirm which of the following is now in stock - from earlier  

• FA Zeppola - Await ETA - 
• CAP Sweet Mango - Await ETA - 
• INW Pineapple - Await ETA - 
• FA Banana - Await ETA - 

Thank You so much for your excellent service and support.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (31/1/17)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa & @Erica_TFM - Please confirm which of the following is now in stock - from earlier
> 
> • FA Zeppola - Await ETA -
> • CAP Sweet Mango - Await ETA -
> ...



Hi @Max 

Again thanks for the visit the other day, still bummed I missed you!

FA Zeppolla and Banana will be live in the morning(on special), CAP Sweet Mango is in stock and live, INW on order next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (31/1/17)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Effjh Jungle Flavours have arrived!!
> 
> We are just sorting out the branding, should be up for sale early next week!



Cool! Any ETA on Cap Vanilla Custard v1? Would like to do my order in 1 shot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (31/1/17)

Effjh said:


> Cool! Any ETA on Cap Vanilla Custard v1? Would like to do my order in 1 shot.



Hi @Effjh stock loaded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/2/17)

Order placed - Yay for Zappola!!! Cant wait - heard so many good things about it

Awesome discounts here!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (2/2/17)

Official Flavouring Stock has been updated! Find it here, all the new stock can be seen in *bold *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (5/2/17)

Hi @DizZa, just wondering if you managed to source any INW Waffle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (5/2/17)

Effjh said:


> Hi @DizZa, just wondering if you managed to source any INW Waffle?



Hi @Effjh INW will be ordered this coming week. Thanks for the request!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (7/2/17)

Effjh said:


> @DizZa are you guys gettin JF in anytime soon?



Hi @Effjh Jungle Flavours now in stock here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

Effjh said:


> Hi @DizZa, just wondering if you managed to source any INW Waffle?



Another vendor had some INW Waffle on sale last night = 7 bottles snatched up in a matter of minutes. I manged to secure 2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DizZa (12/2/17)

*The Following Inawera inbound:*


Am4a
Grape
Cactus
Pineapple
Prickly Pear



*Tobaccos:*
US Red Mix
American Type
Black Cherry
Burley
Choc Mint
Coffee
Dark Chocolate
Dark Fire
Desert Voyager
Falcon Eye
Gipsy King
Gold Ducat
Lemon Mix
Little Space Drop
Mint
Nutty Princess
Old Havanna
Pear
Plum
Strawberry
Tobacco Symphony
Turkish
Wild Rose
Oriental
Cappuccino 
Don Hill
Menthol
Peanut
Tobacco C
Orange
Tobacco Tobacco


*Shisha:*
Peppermint
Golden Apple
Apple
Banana 
Bilberry
Brandy/Cocoa 
Chai
Chili & Hot Spice
Chili
Cinnamon 
Coconut
Fresh Mint
Gingerbread
Lemon
Lime
Mai Tai
Mango
Orange
Pineapple
Punch
Raspberry
Rosemary
Sex On The Beach
Tobacco Drop
Vanilla

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

DizZa said:


> *The Following Inawera inbound:*
> 
> 
> Am4a
> ...



Wow @DizZa !
Thats a seriously large range of tobaccoes!
Am I understanding it correctly? 
Is that Orange tobacco and Pear tobacco for example?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (12/2/17)

Silver said:


> Wow @DizZa !
> Thats a seriously large range of tobaccoes!
> Am I understanding it correctly?
> Is that Orange tobacco and Pear tobacco for example?



Hi @Silver yes this is all the Tobaccos that INW had in stock. 

They sound interesting hey? I'm super excited to give these a go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Silver yes this is all the Tobaccos that INW had in stock.
> 
> They sound interesting hey? I'm super excited to give these a go!



Oh wow - that is quite amazing
So much to try and such little time at the moment 
But I have made a note of this to come back to it later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (12/2/17)

DizZa said:


> *The Following Inawera inbound:*
> 
> 
> Am4a
> ...



What a range! See some interesting tobacco's there I haven't even heard of. I think the guys from the Tobacco DIY thread will be very interested! @Andre @Viper_SA @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

Effjh said:


> What a range! See some interesting tobacco's there I haven't even heard of. I think the guys from the Tobacco DIY thread will be very interested! @Andre @Viper_SA @rogue zombie



Precisely @Effjh 
I recall a few posts in other threads talking about some different kind of tobaccoes - ie with fruits etc
Am thinking these flavours could lead to some exciting tobacco adventures
Just need to get myself properly on the DIY wagon and then i can start rocking and rolling

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (24/2/17)

The following added to stock and now available on our website:


Am4a
Grape
Cactus
Pineapple
Prickly Pear



*Tobaccos:*
US Red Mix
American Type
Black Cherry
Burley
Choc Mint
Coffee
Dark Chocolate
Dark Fire
Desert Voyager
Falcon Eye
Gipsy King
Gold Ducat
Lemon Mix
Little Space Drop
Mint
Nutty Princess
Old Havanna
Pear
Plum
Strawberry
Tobacco Symphony
Turkish
Wild Rose
Oriental
Cappuccino 
Don Hill
Menthol
Peanut
Tobacco C
Orange
Tobacco Tobacco


*Shisha:*
Peppermint
Golden Apple
Apple
Banana 
Bilberry
Brandy/Cocoa 
Chai
Chili & Hot Spice
Chili
Cinnamon 
Coconut
Fresh Mint
Gingerbread
Lemon
Lime
Mai Tai
Mango
Orange
Pineapple
Punch
Raspberry
Rosemary
Sex On The Beach
Tobacco Drop
Vanilla

www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Those tobaccoes sound amazing @DizZa

Coffee tobacco! Mmmmmm
Capuccino 
Choc mint
Menthol

And lol... Tobacco Tobacco. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (27/2/17)

FA hazelnut 
Tfa marzipan
Inw strawberry shisha
FW fruity flakes

Thanks guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

INW Custard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (27/2/17)

Cap Cereal 27

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (9/4/17)

Hi @DizZa @Erica_TFM - Please confirm stock availability for :-

• TFA Lemon II
• INW Pineapple
• TFA Pineapple (Juicy)
• TFA Orange Cream

A Request Please - on your website - if a product is out of stock and you click on it's icon - please consider a "Reply Back" Function with an email to the customer - informing him/her that the product is in stock again - just a thought - And Thank You for all Your excellent support and service.

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Erica (9/4/17)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa @Erica_TFM - Please confirm stock availability for :-
> 
> • TFA Lemon II
> • INW Pineapple
> ...



Hi @Max 
Hope you are well 

We are waiting for new stock to arrive within this week! TFA Pineapple juicy and Lemon II is among those concentrates that are inbound, we are also going to be ordering from INW soon so we will re-stock that Pineapple for you 

We do have a TFA Orange Cream Bar in stock should you be interested in that? Otherwise I will have a look and order some TFA Orange Cream soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (9/4/17)

@Erica_TFM - that's good news. 

TFA Orange Cream Bar is different from TFA Orange Cream - I will wait until you have TFA Orange Cream in stock.

I will wait until you have INW Pineapple in stock. 

I will hold my current shopping basket until you confirm TFA Pineapple (Juicy) and TFA Lemon II are in stock this week.

Cool Beans and look forward to your confirmation - Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (9/4/17)

Max said:


> @Erica_TFM - that's good news.
> 
> TFA Orange Cream Bar is different from TFA Orange Cream - I will wait until you have TFA Orange Cream in stock.
> 
> ...


@Max thank you for your support and patience! I will let you know as soon as those two items have arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (9/4/17)

Hi @DizZa@Erica_TFM - Please confirm stock availability for :-

• TFA Lemon II
• INW Pineapple
• TFA Pineapple (Juicy)
• TFA Orange Cream
• TFA Mango 

Updated to 5.

Thank You.


----------



## Erica (9/4/17)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa@Erica_TFM - Please confirm stock availability for :-
> 
> • TFA Lemon II
> • INW Pineapple
> ...


@Max TFA Mango also inbound


----------



## RichJB (9/4/17)

Orange Cream is no-fly. Bar is the II version.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/5/17)

INW Pear please 

Wanna place an order but will wait until Pear comes in. 

Any idea when you might be able to bring some in? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erica (24/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> INW Pear please
> 
> Wanna place an order but will wait until Pear comes in.
> 
> ...


Hi @PsyCLown
INW was out of stock on their Pear when we ordered from them, so we will be bringing it in with the next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/5/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @PsyCLown
> INW was out of stock on their Pear when we ordered from them, so we will be bringing it in with the next order


Awesome! Any idea when your next order might be? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (24/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Awesome! Any idea when your next order might be?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Hi @PsyCLown 
We are currently looking at expanding our range, we should do a restock of all brands after this.
Guesstimate about 4-5 weeks maximum. Will keep you updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (26/5/17)

Please restock INW Grape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (26/5/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Please restock INW Grape


Hi @PsyCLown it is on our list and will be restocking it shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/5/17)

@Erica_TFM, with these latest FW additions, your FW selection is now ace! But although I'm seeing them on the "Recently added" page, they're not in the FW section yet?

Also there's still this:




Sorry, just the OCD in me.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DizZa (28/5/17)

RichJB said:


> @Erica_TFM, with these latest FW additions, your FW selection is now ace! But although I'm seeing them on the "Recently added" page, they're not in the FW section yet?
> 
> Also there's still this:
> 
> ...



@tekk.ninja


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/17)

Please bring in INW Rose as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

